# Dr ColourChip....my attempt



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Not quite sure what you guys think of this product or even if anyone else has tried it, but saw a few other guys using it on ScoobyNet. Not bad price when you get it shipped from the US and very good customer service.

Obviously this is very similar to the Chipsaway method of 'painting' the chips Plus you get the satisfaction of doing it yourself, whilst attracting the usual neighbourly " he's nuts he is, look Bob, he's painting his bonnet now with a tiny little brush !! " 

Was a bit apprehensive at first, but my confidence grew and did the whole blooming bonnet and even wing mirrors and one front side panel

This is what happens when you have a high mileage scoob and london roads to deal with

Road Rash



















Paint went on easy enough: The Painting and smearing stage



















Then the pre-fast stage. This was the most time consuming bit as you have to let the solution work away at the excess paint and since I had been a tad over enthusiastic , I had quite a long job ahead of me 
But when done I think you will agree it worked quite well








]










My take on this product is that it is a simple and cheap way to do the work that Chipsaway and like minded companies do but at a fraction of the cost.
You are simply painting the chips. Big chips are difficult to fill unless you do 2 or 3 applications.
But having said that if you have the time and patience, you can make your bodywork look much better :thumb:

oh, to give you an idea of the costs, this whole package including shipment from the US is around £50 for paint (made up to your exact colour), pre-fast solution, glove, brushes, microfibre cloth etc
Chipsaway typically charges you around £200 for a similar job

Hope I havent waffled on for too long


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks pretty darn good matey and maybe safer than wetsanding for those not so good at it (that would be me then ) :thumb:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

you've done a brilliant job mate, 

You can do the same thing using IA and a old t-shirt, got a tin of IA from Maplin for about £5 did all my chips. fill chip leave a minute spray IA on t-shirt wrap round finger wipe off excess paint, jobs a goodon!!


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

any links to this product ?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems to have worked wonders - especially since that bonnet looked like it had been in a gravel trap !


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

What is IA?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

SportWag said:


> What is IA?


I'd guess he actually means IPA or Isopropyl Alcohol.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Now that looks good:thumb: any links ??


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> any links to this product ?


Sorry, should have done that first time around

http://www.drcolorchip.com/


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

percymon said:


> Seems to have worked wonders - especially since that bonnet looked like it had been in a gravel trap !


Yes you are not far wrong. The scoob is a daily drive to London and back, plus the normal roads and  gritters dont help ...


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Can you achieve the same results with a Touch Up Pen and IPA or Isopropyl Alcohol - do you think that is what the Dr Colourchip Pre-Fast solution is?


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

is this not the same as the lanka kit ?


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

SportWag said:


> Can you achieve the same results with a Touch Up Pen and IPA or Isopropyl Alcohol - do you think that is what the Dr Colourchip Pre-Fast solution is?


I've done it loads of times,

1. Clean chip with Isopropyl Alcohol 
2. touch up chip with artist brush and mixed 2k paint 
3. leave couple of mins 
4. Finger with old t-shirt cloth over it with Isoproyl Alcohol sprayed over it, wipe away paint blob leaving paint in chip.

Simple.

Next time i do it i'll post a write up for everyone.

I dont know about the colour chip prefast solution but i can only imagine its the same idea.

I got my tin of Isopropyl Alcohol from Maplin for about a fiver, its used for cleaning chipboards i think.

It works for me anyway.


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Just to be clear, is 2k paint, is this the same as OEM touch up paint?


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

SportWag said:


> Can you achieve the same results with a Touch Up Pen and IPA or Isopropyl Alcohol - do you think that is what the Dr Colourchip Pre-Fast solution is?


I should imagine it might well be, though having no access on the makeup of the solution, means only tasting it with my tongue may give me the chemical breakdown ...or is going too far 

The thing I liked about the colourchip method was the actual paintjar you get, as it was spot on for the colour match including the flake in the paint


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

No 2k paint is mixed 2 pack paint, basically its the colour coat and clearcoat all in one.

you can get touch up pots from

http://www.auto-paint.co.uk/SHOP/index.html?aboutus.html&1

Get the mixed pot, you put you cars paint code in, i've used these guys quite a bit they are good.

dave


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

One further thing Tyrrell, is the 2k paint that you use for non-metallic?


----------



## babybluemaxer (Feb 5, 2008)

looks tidy mate.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

SportWag said:


> One further thing Tyrrell, is the 2k paint that you use for non-metallic?


Mines matallic,
i was just double checking that site that i showed you and i'm not sure if that is mixed 2k or not,i know it says mixed but not sure if that just means they mix your colour, i've had mixed 2k paint before but think it was from somewhere else, i will check my pot later tonight. either way i bought my recent matallic touch up paint from there and did my chips in the way that i discribed and it worked fine !! the colour match that they did for me was spot on.

One thing though the brush on the touch up pot is massive you'll need to get yourself an artists brush.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job, must do my soon.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Just ordered some.
The road rash kit, and crikey it deffo is road rash on my splitter!


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> Mines matallic,
> i was just double checking that site that i showed you and i'm not sure if that is mixed 2k or not,i know it says mixed but not sure if that just means they mix your colour, i've had mixed 2k paint before but think it was from somewhere else, i will check my pot later tonight. either way i bought my recent matallic touch up paint from there and did my chips in the way that i discribed and it worked fine !! the colour match that they did for me was spot on.
> 
> One thing though the brush on the touch up pot is massive you'll need to get yourself an artists brush.


tyrrell i have a touchup kit from the mazda this comes with a colour bottle and a clear bottle, could i just mix these up myself ?


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Ordered my kit from the US - paid via Paypal 53.64GBP all in. I am also going try out the IA method SwissTony mentioned..


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah looks similar to the job I got done on my car, except Chipsaway only charged me £100 for just about every stone chip around the car and mobile phone holder hole filling. I think he vastly underestimated the amount of work to be honest.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> tyrrell i have a touchup kit from the mazda this comes with a colour bottle and a clear bottle, could i just mix these up myself ?


ive never done this myself but i cant see why not, i would test it on a inconspicuous chip first with the method i mentioned and see how you go.

dont mix the whole lot, just do a little bit in a little pot.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> ive never done this myself but i cant see why not, i would test it on a inconspicuous chip first with the method i mentioned and see how you go.
> 
> dont mix the whole lot, just do a little bit in a little pot.


thanks i was just going to mix 2 drops of colour and 2 drops or clear mix them up using a ****tail stick and try from there.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> thanks i was just going to mix 2 drops of colour and 2 drops or clear mix them up using a ****tail stick and try from there.


Thats exactly what i would do!! and you can use the ****tail stick to do the touch up if you haven't got a artists brush.

did you get a tin of IA ?

i got mine from maplin.

It took me a while to perfect this method of stone chip repair, a few times i've accidently wiped all the paint away that i'd just put in, however once you get the hang of it it works a treat, try and take away the blob with one pass cus if you keep going over it you'll risk wiping away all the paint you've just appied like i did. practise makes perfect.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i dont mind letting it set and then wet sanding it, before machine polishing it. The problem i always run into is when you have very shallow chips and scratches you cant layer the colour and clear, thats why i though about mixing them together.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

This looks like a prime candidate for a proper how to do thread, with pictures, for someone with a bit of spare time and know how.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

spitfire said:


> This looks like a prime candidate for a proper how to do thread, with pictures, for someone with a bit of spare time and know how.


I shall do one when i have time, over the next month or so.

It'll be a guide on doing stone chip repairs for less than £15.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> i dont mind letting it set and then wet sanding it, before machine polishing it. The problem i always run into is when you have very shallow chips and scratches you cant layer the colour and clear, thats why i though about mixing them together.


The IA method is absolutely perfect for small chips ! ! I must admit larger ones are more awkward to do using this method, for these i use wetsand.


----------

